# Four Lions comes out on DVD 30th August



## Lee79 (Aug 23, 2010)

Four Lions comes out on DVD 30th August might be the funniest film of the year (Toy Story 3 doesn't count). 





Written by Morris and Peep Show duo Jesse Armstrong and Sam Bain, Four Lions  is a story about four young Muslim dudes who are determined to blow themselves up in the name of Islam. They’re all incompetent in their own special way, and so are the police, the general public and everyone else who appears in the film. It’s farcical, cynical and funnier than Gordon Brown calling a bigoted woman a “bigoted woman”.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Fucking nice one!  I've been waiting to see this for ages, it looks genius!  The few clips I've seen had me laughing my bollocks off.

edit : Thought I'd throw this clip in to the mix, it's the first one I saw!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2010)

I know it's a double post, and I know I'm not supposed to but wanted to make sure those who wanted to know would notice the post.  For all those who've been waiting to see this it's had a release.

Four Lions LIMITED DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 27, 2010)

Hahahaha yeh, i was about to say if you look you can find the dvdrip is out already so you don't need to wait till the 30th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Four Lions LIMITED DVDRip XviD-SAPHiRE


Do it some justice and atleast grab a copy that's DVD res or wait for the BluRay Rips, not the xvid crap.

It's what 2TB HDD's were made for!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

I might get this. It looks funny.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you can get BluRay/720p/1080p Videos at size of *Drum Roll* .... Around 1GB or so!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My telly's only 20" anyway so it don't make much difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just finished watching it, what a cracker of a film.  Very funny, very smart and also surprisingly touching.


----------



## BionicC (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, it's an awesome film. I saw it twice at the cinema (once when it came out, and again with a live-by-satellite Q&A hosted by Charlie Brooker), have just downloaded the 720p rip to watch yet again, and will be buying it as soon as I actually have some money. I'm gutted that Chris Morris decided to pull the commentary track(s) from the DVD/BR at the last minute though.



Spoiler



"F*** Mini Babybels!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just watched it- laughing like a drain pretty much throughout.

The guy who played Omar was also in a pretty good film called Shifty too.


----------

